# Creepy Dolls



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I first saw the title I thought these would be doll the forum could get behind. The I saw the 2nd & 3rd dolls and thought eeww, I don't think so. And some got even worse. I think the Psycho doll is the only one I would want. Although, I'm thinking of getting the pee & poop ones for Pyro for Christmas, but don't tell him.

http://blogs.babble.com/strollerderby/2011/08/07/15-creepiest-weirdest-strangest-dolls-ever-photos/


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I liked the toddlerpedes. Think I might make some of those for my front yard display


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, you don't think the orangutan baby is totally adorable?

Have to admit, when I saw Tampon Doll, first thing I thought was "Someone should introduce her to Mr Towelie"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Doesn't everyone want a psycho shower scene doll?

The Japanese child birth one creeps me out a bit


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Bascombe said:


> I liked the toddlerpedes. Think I might make some of those for my front yard display


I thought the same thing.



Spooky1 said:


> The Japanese child birth one creeps me out a bit


I hope no little girl ever played with that doll.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i have to admit that i'm intrigued by the handicapt dolls


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Ahhhhhh, ummmmmm, what can I say. I think they are pretty darn funny. Great joke gifts! Thanks for sharing. Maybe we should do a group buy!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Am I the only one thinking that it was only a matter of time before one of the Barbie's friends got pregnant? They are always out partying, they have the camper,the beach house, and the penthouse. Not to mention the party boat. Come on you all were thinking it.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Bascombe said:


> I liked the toddlerpedes. Think I might make some of those for my front yard display


At first I thought that was a weird take on that movie that involves several people and that insect. :googly:

But wow, I just made a joke to my sister about how we were going to give her a tampon doll for christmas.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I saw the toddlerpedes about 5 years ago and actually made one. Turned out OK...I really need to redo it since the glue melted while it was up in the attic and now it looks like the blob instead...lol

When I was younger I had the Little Miss No Name doll. Wow....I had forgotten all about that...I just had a flashback...lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Night Watchman said:


> Am I the only one thinking that it was only a matter of time before one of the Barbie's friends got pregnant? They are always out partying, they have the camper,the beach house, and the penthouse. Not to mention the party boat. Come on you all were thinking it.


Bah ha ha ha!!!!! ROFLMAO... That is tooooo funny!


----------

